
Ask HN: Insurance - danvoell
If the younger generations believe they have been screwed by housing and education, why don&#x27;t they figure out how to fight back on health insurance? Are they not subsidizing the older generation right now? I feel like this is another version of pension &#x2F; social security which is on a crash course with reality.
======
BA4gDY-cqjsEPWn
Existing laws are probably in place to prevent them from "getting even" and
since young people have lower turnouts at elections, politicians do the math
on who to support so regulation isn't likely to change either.

Another example would be social security next to health insurance, IIRC that
has the same scam baked into it.

